# Free Cash For Some Dashers - The Conspiracy Confirmed!



## warsaw (Apr 8, 2017)

DoorDash Settlement Would Pay a Paltry $130 to Workers


Last year, DoorDash's CEO received one of the largest compensation packages of all time.




gizmodo.com


----------



## warsaw (Apr 8, 2017)

CEO got almost half a billion dollars salary, but the hopeless gig workers will be lucky to get $130.00 settlement check!


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

corporation and ceo f over works..what else is new?


----------



## sayonara (Sep 1, 2021)

Is that what all the emails and texts were about, getting $130 settlement?

Oh well. That's how most settlements work, the law firm that's filing gets the # of claimants x legal fees, where the legal fees will be something like $3k per claimant for example, and you get the left over $130. So if they get 10k claimants, they get to charge $3k x 10k or $30mm. The firm gets a huge payday and the "victims" are left with enough for a dinner if they're lucky


----------



## warsaw (Apr 8, 2017)

It’s a losing battle, but we’re stuck for the time being, until prop 22 gets invalidated .


----------

